

Ask HN: What's the most effective Pricing plan you've seen for a Startup? - nns

For a new startup thats about to launch, whats the best way to let users try your product but make sure they do turn into paying customers eventually?
======
jeffmould
For me personally, I don't see pricing as the question. The real question is
value and what value your service provides me or my business. If you can show
me how your service will make my job easier or improve my way of life, I don't
necessarily care what the price is. With that said, the price has to be
comparable to the value you provide me. The more value you provide the higher
the price I will pay as a consumer. I will also pay more for better quality.

Without knowing what your product/service is it is tough to answer your
question specifically. My advice is I think you want to make your plans as
simple as possible while conveying the value you offer through each plan.
Offering a free trial is one route, but make it easy for the consumer to
signup and cancel (i.e. no credit card required). Don't feel forced into a
free trial option though. Having one paying customer is better than having a
hundred non-paying customers.

